# Coal train cut off, or miner miscalculation.



## Strangeandsolo (Jul 31, 2019)

Found this interesting article about CSX

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/miners-block-train-tracks-protest-bankrupt-coal-company-64660931
So it said the protesting workers let one train through because of the police. Howmuch do you think that was worth... CSX won't say who got the coal but it shouldn't be hard to find out...


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 31, 2019)

They must be brave to stand up to a railroad company that has nothing to do with them. CSX is not the one they should go after, CSX owes them nothing. It's the mining company that owes them a lot. On top of that, even a union is throwing a red flag on the situation.


----------



## salxtina (Jul 31, 2019)

There's no union that represents the interests or needs of these miners.
Anyway if you have any friends/family w a few dollars here's there strike fundraiser and more info:
https://actionnetwork.org/fundraisi...acabcd3?hash=340f6b1f35483f3a493882f9640809ce


----------



## Sand (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh my god! Poor csx omg : ,,,,,,[[[[[ oh my god! 

Fucking minner bastards,,, omg it's not the railroads fault omgggg this will probably ruin csx omg! 
Corporations are people dude have you even thought about the individual that gets boned in this situation?????


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Aug 3, 2019)

Sand said:


> Oh my god! Poor csx omg : ,,,,,,[[[[[ oh my god!
> 
> Fucking minner bastards,,, omg it's not the railroads fault omgggg this will probably ruin csx omg!
> Corporations are people dude have you even thought about the individual that gets boned in this situation?????



Um what are you saying? Please explain. Corporations. Are large businesses made of smaller "incorporated" businesses. So no they are not people. And how are they boned? CSX got paid. To move coal. The coal the miners DID not get paid to dig.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Aug 3, 2019)

https://trib.com/business/energy/a-...cle_3c452122-ff11-5371-9df0-17a231edf83e.html

This seems to be the coal companies recent events.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Aug 24, 2019)

Unpaid Miners Blocked a Coal Train in Protest. Weeks Later, They’re Still There. - https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/19/us/kentucky-coal-miners.html still at it! Pizza hut from Bernie Sanders! Wtf.


----------

